# Pampered Chef?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm going to assume most of you professional cooks don't use much of this brand... Over the last few years, it's become increasingly popular and it seems some people swear by particular items they make. 

When I look up more info, sometimes I find no complaints about a particular product, other times it's 50/50.

What are your personal experiences with Pampered Chef products? Any particular gadgets you like or dislike....?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I bought a rectangular baking stone a few years ago and really like it for bread and pizza. It did break, but they replaced it. A Pampered Chef party was the first time I'd ever seen one of those rubber 'cannolis' for peeling garlic.


----------



## carolinebru (Mar 6, 2012)

before going to school my mom and i were both consultants - i would never use their pots and pans in a professional kitchen ( but mine is full of them) but i find alot of their tools are really great. (definitely better knives to be found though)


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

SIL did Pampered Chef demos for a few years... she was GOOD at it and her parties were always fun and involved lots of food.  Bought on of their pizza stones, used it for YEARS, and then broke it... MY FAULT... worked fine.  A lot of their things are total one-hit-wonders.  If you have the room for a bunch of gizmos that only do ONE thing... good for you.  She accumulated a LOT of their products.  Got a whole set of non-stick cookware... no complaints.  Personally, think a lot of it is over-priced??   She gave me one of their chopper-thingies.  It worked just fine, but found I was reaching for a decent knife before digging that thin out of kitchen cabinet.


----------

